# Mods und deren Arbeit



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2003)

In letzter Zeit wird immer häufiger in allen möglichen (und auch thematisch unmöglichen) Threads die Regeln, Verfahrensweisen und Vorgaben vom Anglerboard und/oder den Mods/Admins in Frage gestellt. 

Angeblich würden sich wegen des Verhaltens des Mods bzw. der Entwicklung des Boards auch Mitglieder vom „aktiven“ Boardleben zurückziehen. Wer nicht verstehen kann und will, wie das hier im Anglerboard abläuft und von den Mods gehandhabt wird, den kann man auch nicht am gehen hindern. Es gibt ja Gott sei Dank genügend Foren. 

Auf Grund dieser „Sorge“ kommt es dann immer wieder zu Vorschlägen und/oder Kritik, die mit dem eigentlichen Thema des ursprünglichen Themas des Threads nicht zu tun haben. 
Das Anglerboard hat schon immer von der aktiven Mitarbeit der Mitglieder gelebt – Und dazu gehört konstruktive Kritik genauso wie Vorschläge etwas besser oder anders zu machen oder zu handhaben. Dafür gibt es ja ein Extraforum: „Anregungen und Bugs“.

*Daher bitten wir die Mitglieder zukünftig Vorschläge und Kritik auch in diesem Forum zu platzieren, anstatt immer wieder in irgendwelchen Threads mit ursprünglich anderen Themen solche Diskussionen loszutreten.* 
Sicher wird es den dem Anglerboard wirklich wohlgesonnenen Membern keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten, diese Bitte zu beachten.

*Und wer Kritik an der Vorgehensweise von Mods in bestimmten Einzelfällen hat, soll doch einfach so gut sein und diese Kritik dem Anglerboardteam mitteilen.*

Dann wird innerhalb der gesamten Modmannschaft darüber diskutiert und eine Entscheidung gefällt. 

Dass diese Entscheidung dann auch von allen akzeptiert werden sollte, halten wir für selbstverständlich. Aber diesen Weg halten wir für wesentlich besser als ständig in irgendwelchen Threads Diskussionen loszutreten, die letztlich zu nichts führen und bei denen sich dann Einzelne – ob zu Recht/Unrecht – immer wieder auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. 

Keiner hat für sich alleine alle Weisheit gepachtet, auch kein Admin oder Mod. Deswegen fällen wir solche Entscheidungen gemeinsam, wenngleich Dok immer das letzte Wort haben muss und wird.

*WOBEI NIEMANDEN VERWEHRT WERDEN SOLL, SEINE MEINUNG OFFEN ZU ÄUSSERN UND ZU VERTRETEN; SOLANGE ER SICH AN DIE BOARDREGELN HÄLT!!*

Und für all diejenigen, die sich immer wieder öffentlich oder nur für sich selber Sorgen um das Anglerboard und seine Zukunft machen:

So schlecht kann die Arbeit vom Anglerboardteam und vor allem von den Membern ja nicht sein. Denn das Anglerboard wächst nicht nur, es wächst auch immer schneller. Zum einen Dank der Mitglieder – Zum anderen Dank der vielen Arbeit, welche die Mods ins Board investieren: Freiwillig und ehrenamtlich!

Wir haben zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt 3 mal so viele Zugriffe pro Tag wie im Oktober 2002. Statt 1 neues Mitglied pro Tag im Schnitt(Oktober 2002) sind es jetzt zwischen 4 und 5.
Statt 10 – 15 neuer Themen pro Tag liegen wir jetzt zwischen 30 und 40.
Statt zwischen 100 und 300 neuer Beiträge pro Tag schreiben die Member jetzt zwischen 400 bis über 900 Beiträge pro Tag.

Genau diese Zahlen zeigen ja, dass weder das Konzept noch die konkrete Arbeit zu übermässig grossen Sorgen Anlass gibt. Selbstverständlich verändert sich durch das Wachstum auch das Board immer weiter. Und selbstverständlich kann das nicht jedem gefallen. Aber bei jetzt über 3000 Mitgliedern kann (und will) man das auch nicht allen recht machen, sondern der Mehrheit. Und die zeigt mit der ständig wachsenden Aktivität, dass man nicht so falsch liegen kann.

Wir würden uns daher freuen, wenn alle sich weiterhin so aktiv wie bisher einbringen würden um das Anglerboard weiter zu entwickeln, aber auch den Mods durch das eigene Verhalten das Leben leichter machen.
Und das auf der Basis dessen, was das Anglerboard auch so gross gemacht hat:

Von Anglern für Angler
Fachsimpeln
Diskutieren
Quatschen
Austauschen
Spaß haben

In diesem Sinne:

Weiterhin viel Spaß auf dem Anglerboard!


----------

